# Best way to run a very small amount of primo



## maxbrokeneck (Jan 16, 2011)

A friend of mine, after giving up the "dark side", recently gave me a bottle of primo depot for free. Problem is, its only 10 ml at 100mg/ml. Is there any way to use it all in a shorter cycle or would that just be wasting my time?


----------



## Built (Jan 16, 2011)

Give it to a woman. There's plenty in there for a female to run a decent cycle.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the darkside we have cookies..and your intro to the darkside welcome letter is in the mail


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 17, 2011)

You need about five times that to make a decent cycle of it.  IMO, you're just wasting it. If you ran a 5 week cycle, you're only getting 200 mg every week.  You won't feel the effects until Week 3-4 anyways and at that low of a dose, you probably will see very little, if any, results.  You need about 40-50 ml to run a decent cycle of Primo.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Give it to a woman. There's plenty in there for a female to run a decent cycle.



I would be hesitant to give UGL primo to a female. Who knows what is actually in it.


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2011)

Buy more, or mail it to Built.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Buy more, and mail it all to CT.


 
Fixed.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

CT said:


> Fixed.



you like primo ?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> You need about five times that to make a decent cycle of it. IMO, you're just wasting it. If you ran a 5 week cycle, you're only getting 200 mg every week. You won't feel the effects until Week 3-4 anyways and at that low of a dose, you probably will see very little, if any, results. You need about 40-50 ml to run a decent cycle of Primo.


 

Even it being a short ester it would take that long to feel the effects?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

ROID said:


> you like primo ?


 

REAL primo at HIGH doses is the best AAS for cutting IMO.  Well, second to tren but there are hardly any sides with primo.  So to answer your question no, I don't like it, I love it.


----------



## teepee (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're going to use primo you need 400+mg for about 8 weeks or longer .

I'm putting my next cycle on hold a month to be able to afford it the price is a joke


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2011)

CT said:


> REAL primo at HIGH doses is the best AAS for cutting IMO.  Well, second to tren but there are hardly any sides with primo.  So to answer your question no, I don't like it, I love it.




I agree...primo is the shznit!


----------



## BigBird (Jan 17, 2011)

Arnold's favorite gear.  Along with Dbol.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 17, 2011)

The only way I can think that could be useful, if it's real, is at like 200 mg/d added to a trt guy's weekly test dose that's if he does like 200 mg/w or less.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> The only way I can think that could be useful, if it's real, is at like 200 mg/d added to a trt guy's weekly test dose that's if he does like 200 mg/w or less.


 
Indeed.  1g primo with 200-300mg test EW is nice.

The problem becomes the overall volume of primo needed to be injected on a weekly basis.  10ml is a lot.  Anymore than 2ml's per injection seems to cause issues for most.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Even it being a short ester it would take that long to feel the effects?



Primo contains an enanthate ester (long) so it takes several weeks to feel the effects. Who told you it has a short ester?


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 17, 2011)

Sloppy, you might be thinking of the oral primo which has an Acetate ester.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Sloppy, you might be thinking of the oral primo which has an Acetate ester.


 

I guess I assumed since he said Primo Depot that it was a short acting ester. That's a bad assumption on my part. My bad. 

That's stupid of me cause a friend of mine gets test-depot for his TRT and it's test cyp. 

Carry on with the primo praise.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I guess I assumed since he said Primo Depot that it was a short acting ester. That's a bad assumption on my part. My bad.
> 
> That's stupid of me cause a friend of mine gets test-depot for his TRT and it's test cyp.
> 
> Carry on with the primo praise.


 
Sloppy, you're sloppy thinking and wrong assumptions are forgiven lol!  Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

As built said, that small amount would be much better used by a woman.

-T


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

CT said:


> Indeed.  1g primo with 200-300mg test EW is nice.
> 
> The problem becomes the overall volume of primo needed to be injected on a weekly basis.  10ml is a lot.  Anymore than 2ml's per injection seems to cause issues for most.



Are the results worth the hassle of injecting so much oil ? The only Primo I would use would be schering but its only 100mg/ml I believe.

HI made fun of me and called me a little girl when I asked about Primo


----------



## G3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Where Primo is a DHT derivative, does it cause more hair loss than average for an AAS?


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> Are the results worth the hassle of injecting so much oil ? The only Primo I would use would be schering but its only 100mg/ml I believe.
> 
> HI made fun of me and called me a little girl when I asked about Primo


 

Good question, honestly I'm not sure.  I know it gets old after a little while.  FOR ME, it has zero sides and preserves LBM like nothing else.  I don't like tren but mg per mg your better off with the tren.  $ for $ you're much better off with tren.

HI - yeah, he doesn't care for it or anavar.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2011)

G3 said:


> Where Primo is a DHT derivative, does it cause more hair loss than average for an AAS?


 

That's kind of a blanket statement.  Everyone will react differently to it and at different doses, so it's impossible to answer the question.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 18, 2011)

I respond to really moderate doses of stuff, really almost TRT amounts.  I do just fine on really beginner amounts.  Then again I'm just looking to feel good and carry a lean 210 or a cut 195 or so.  Some can get away with very little enhancement given goals.  Some like me might get away with 300 mg of test and 300-400 mg of NPP and be big and hard and strong.  Someone like that could probably get away with a quality dose of test with an AI and 400 mg of primobolan a week. Most these days would probably want to take advantage of the "clean" nature of primo and run 500 mg test with a decent AI and 1000 mg of primo if their wallet can bear the hit. I hear really good things about Primo if it's real and at a decent dose.  400 mg might be just a tease but a gram a week for even 10 weeks is pretty damn expensive.


----------



## kvothe (Jan 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> *I respond to really moderate doses of stuff, really almost TRT amounts. I do just fine on really beginner amounts. Then again I'm just looking to feel good and carry a lean 210 or a cut 195 or so*. Some can get away with very little enhancement given goals. Some like me might get away with 300 mg of test and 300-400 mg of NPP and be big and hard and strong. Someone like that could probably get away with a quality dose of test with an AI and 400 mg of primobolan a week. Most these days would probably want to take advantage of the "clean" nature of primo and run 500 mg test with a decent AI and 1000 mg of primo if their wallet can bear the hit. I hear really good things about Primo if it's real and at a decent dose. 400 mg might be just a tease but a gram a week for even 10 weeks is pretty damn expensive.


 

same boat, maybe a little above hrt test dose, and 400 mgs a week of primo works great for me.  Actually running now, eating cleaner, but less cals than pre cycle and gained a couple pounds, but look like I gained a lot more, definitely a clean, easy cycle.


----------

